# Sticky  Heating Floorboards to keep Large tires from rubbing.



## Polaris425

YouTube - Heating Plastic


^^^ link should show now.


----------



## brute12

How did it end up looking??


----------



## Polaris425

Stock. Like it was made that way. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

LOL ^


----------



## Lsu524

hey polaris425 i dont see how to do this... your "message" is blank. how do you do this?


----------



## Polaris425

I see the video. Go to our YouTube page it's on there. 

YouTube - Heating Plastic

Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Lsu524

Ok thanks it's just not showing up on mine. I'll do that.


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah I'm not seeing it now, today. I edited my post & now it shows up, let me know if you still dont see it so I can try again.


----------



## Lsu524

I see it now thanks I did what you said earlier and looked at YouTube. It works really easy to do. I am planning to do it on a rzr since the highlifter floorboard kit doesn't work on 2008's


----------



## Polaris425

Awesome.


----------

